# Сей (этот)



## cablino

_Сей же _самый неблагопристрйный и неприличный дворянин посягнул притом на мою родовую, полученную мною после родителя моего....


And the same impolite and indecent nobleman...

Where does _Сей же_ come from and how does it translate? It does not seem literal.

Thanks,
CB


----------



## Maroseika

Сей = этот (obsolete).
The same stem, for exampe, is in сегодня (сего дня).
Же - intensifying particle.


----------



## Slavianophil

That same ill-bred and ill-mannered nobleman...


----------



## polysonic

In Old Russian there was a system of demonstratives which was different from the modern one.
There were 3 series of pronouns: *сей *(сия, сие) - *тот* (та, то) - *оный* (оная, оное). 
*Сей* was used to indicate the nearest object, *тот* was used to indicate an object, which is farther, *оный *was used for the objects which are very far from the speaker. This model is also used in the modern Spanish or in Latin (AFAIR).

In modern Russian, the system of demonstratives consists of two pronouns - *этот* (this) и *тот *(that). However, the pronouns above were often used in the literature of 19th century, despite the fact that they had already lost their original meaning. I think, in most cases you can translate *сей* like *this* and *тот *и *оный* like *that* or just *the*.


----------



## Awwal12

> Сей = этот (obsolete).
> The same stem, for exampe, is in сегодня (сего дня).


...And in "сейчас" (сей час). 
Furthermore, this pronoun still exists in a bit more stable expressions "от сих до сих", "до сих пор", "на сей раз", "сию минуту", "по сей день" etc.


----------



## Girlfrom

"The very same" should be used in this case.


----------



## VicNicSor

rwils79 said:


> буду употреблять выражение сие только в правильной компании.


"сие" - сейчас так уже никто не говорит. лучше сказать:
"буду употреблять *это *выражение только в *подходящей *компании". 
(хотя редко в какой компании это будет уместно, я думаю:d)

(Опять проблемы с форматированием)


----------



## rwils79

VikNikSor said:


> "сие" - сейчас так уже никто не говорит. лучше сказать:
> "буду употреблять *это *выражение только в *подходящей *компании".
> (хотя редко в какой компании это будет уместно, я думаю:d)
> 
> (Опять проблемы с форматированием)


Спасибо, но я знаю, что так уже никто не говорит (кроме меня и одного моего русского друга).


----------



## gvozd

VikNikSor said:


> "сие" - сейчас так уже никто не говорит



Я говорю! Я обожаю добавлять старорусские словечки ради прикола.


----------



## rwils79

gvozd said:


> Я говорю! Я обожаю добавлять старорусские словечки ради прикола.


Я тоже. :3


----------



## Maroseika

rwils79 said:


> Спасибо, но я знаю, что так уже никто не говорит (кроме меня и одного моего русского друга).



Так говорят очень многие, дело лишь в том, чтобы стиль речи позволял использовать это слово. У вас получается сильный стилистический разнобой, отчего речь иногда выглядит неестественно. Но это, конечно, дело поправимое.
Поговорки, присказки, идиомы, архаизмы, крылатые слова, скрытые цитаты - очень сильное оружие, и использовать его надо аккуратно.


----------



## rwils79

Спасибо, понял.


----------



## VicNicSor

Maroseika said:


> Так говорят очень многие, дело лишь в том, чтобы стиль речи позволял использовать это слово.


Что значит "очень многие"? Никто так не говорит в бытовой речи. И никто не использует такой "стиль речи". Да, люди часто используют поговорки, крылатые слова, выражения, цитаты и д. Но при чем тут слово "сиё" (сия/сей)? Это из другой оперы.


----------



## Maroseika

VikNikSor said:


> Что значит "очень многие"? Никто так не говорит в бытовой речи. И никто не использует такой "стиль речи". Да, люди часто используют поговорки, крылатые слова, выражения, цитаты и д. Но при чем тут слово "сиё" (сия/сей)? Это из другой оперы.



Что такое бытовая речь? Речь о быте? Ну так люди не только о пиве и стиральном порошке разговаривают и пишут. Разве вы никогда не слышали выражений "на сей раз", "на сей счет", "сию минуту", "по сю пору", "по сей день"? Да и в свободной форме эти слова используется широко. Другое дело, что не в любом контексте оно смотрится органично.


----------



## VicNicSor

> "на сей раз", "на сей счет", "сию минуту", "по сю пору", "по сей день"?


Как часть этих выражений, конечно, оно используется часто.
Насчет "в свободной форме" - не согласен. Первые страницы по первой ссылке - это как раз "на сей раз", "по сей день", "мораль сей басни" и т д. А дальше уже пошли примеры из литературы.


> Что такое бытовая речь? Речь о быте? Ну так люди не только о пиве и стиральном порошке разговаривают и пишут


Нет, обычная повседневная речь.


----------



## Ёж!

VikNikSor said:


> Что значит "очень многие"? Никто так не говорит в бытовой речи.


А что значит «никто»?

 Насчёт бытовой речи — не знаю; не следует считать свою бытовую речь, какой бы она ни была, бытовой речью всех остальных, так что трудно делать выводы. Вон, видите, rwils ссылается на одного «русского друга», который его использует. А вот в литературно-публицистическй речи — сюда могут входить в том числе форумы — почему бы нет?


----------



## VicNicSor

Ёж! said:


> А что значит «никто»?
> 
> Насчёт бытовой речи — не знаю; не следует считать свою бытовую речь, какой бы она ни была, бытовой речью всех остальных, так что трудно делать выводы. Вон, видите, rwils ссылается на одного «русского друга», который его использует. А вот в литературно-публицистическй речи — сюда могут входить в том числе форумы — почему бы нет?


Если вы будете использовать в речи "сиё" вместо "это" (если это не  является частью вышеназванных выражений), это будет выглядеть как  минимум странно. И я не сужу, естественно, только по "своей" повседневной речи. Любой человек слышит как разговаривают люди в реальной жизни, в фильмах, на ТВ и т д.


----------



## Ёж!

VikNikSor said:


> Если вы будете использовать в речи "сиё" вместо "это" (если это не  является частью вышеназванных выражений), это будет выглядеть как  минимум странно. И я не сужу, естественно, только по "своей" повседневной речи. Любой человек слышит как разговаривают люди в реальной жизни, в фильмах, на ТВ и т д.


  Я не говорю об использовании слова «сие» вместо «это», без разбора. Если мне не изменяет память (никак не могу снова найти ссылку), слово «сей» считалось архаизмом уже в позапрошлом веке, не то в начале прошлого. Я говорю об использовании слова «сей» в специальных контекстах. Шутки ради, например. Или чтобы выразить несерьёзность. Или просто чтобы избежать какафонии.

    Насчёт «любой человек слышит, как» — пожалуй (хотя я знаю людей, которые не смотрят ТВ, да и сам отношусь к таким), но: все люди слышат разное. Так что аргумент не справедлив.


----------



## Ёж!

Я запросил у модераторов отделение последних двенадцати постов в новую ветку «сей». Не знаю, может, сделают.


----------

